# Groomer problems-My poor Sport



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I just took my 3 spoos to the groomer Betty and Jenny for face,feet and tail and Sport for a full groom. I cannot tell you how upset I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Betty and Jenny's top knots are a mess and my poor Sport!!!!!! I cannot believe what she did to him. He is a mess I can't believe I paid money for someone to hurt my dog. I feel sick!! Any suggestions on what now I'm sure I need to go groomer shopping! 

The weird thing is I've been going to her for a while and at first I was really happy with the trims. The topknots were lovely the dogs liked going and I don't understand what is happening. Not to mention no on came back hurt. Its the same groomer what gives!!


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I would be concerned, there might be a medical reason for the bruising. Recently I groomed a little poodle mix, at the owners home, with her right there. After the bath while blowdrying, I noticed that everywhere I touched her started to bruise. She took her to the vet and it was a sign of something going on, I can't recall exactly what it was. 
I was glad she saw it as it happened because it looked like I had abused the poor little dog!

As for the top knots, who knows!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium...I am so sorry that you have had this awful experience. It is bad enough that they hacked up the girls top knots, but holy smokes....what a mess they made of poor Sport! His tummy is a disaster. Is that bruises I see? It looks as if their blade is not right and was pinching his skin. There is no excuse for the mess of his skin!!! The girls top knots will grow out in time but this could make Sport a wreck about his next groom. Give him a big sympathetic hug from me please!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

onlypoodles4me said:


> I would be concerned, there might be a medical reason for the bruising. Recently I groomed a little poodle mix, at the owners home, with her right there. After the bath while blowdrying, I noticed that everywhere I touched her started to bruise. She took her to the vet and it was a sign of something going on, I can't recall exactly what it was.
> I was glad she saw it as it happened because it looked like I had abused the poor little dog!


Thanks for the thought but I don't think this is the case with Sport. He plays with Betty Jo and Jenny as well as my three kids and I've never seen bruising on him. I'd think if it were something like your experience the playing with the kids or with Betty Jo and Jenny should cause bruising too. But none the less a trip to the vet might be a good idea to check it out too just to be on the safe side. I appreciate the information.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would say get him to your vet as soon as you can. Bloodwork should be done to make sure he doesn't have a bleeding/clotting disorder. This does not even look like something a groomer could/would do.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

The bruising on poor Sport looks really bad, poor baby. I agree with going to the vet to check him out and do the blood work. It will probably help you figure out if it is something that's going on with Sport or if it was the groomer. If it's the groomer's fault, I would send her the vet bill. 

Also, did you talk to her about the fact that you are really unhappy with haircuts? What did she say? If you haven't talked to her, I would.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

She had left when I picked up the dogs so I couldn't talk to her today but I haven't been happy with the topknots the last few time and have discussed it with her several times. 

I can't believe I'm saying this but I hope its something that the groomer did and not something wrong with Sport. Now I'm really worried. I'll have to talk to the vet tomorrow and make an appointment. I never thought of it being anything other then a problem with the groomer.


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Wow! Those look like burns-I would definitely go back to her and find out what they did. It looks like an inexperienced groomer did the dogs...does she have an intern in training? I know how you feel as one of mine had a groomer injury a few months ago-and she paid the vet bill with a lot of pushing-let us know what the vet thinks!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

Poor Sport, that is unsightly. I'm glad you're going to get it checked out as then you can rule out that it's been caused by something other than the groomer.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Soooooo sorry for poor Sport, Trillium!  I'm sending my best healing thoughts and prayers your way - please keep us updated with what you find out from the vet!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

mandi said:


> *Wow! Those look like burns*-I would definitely go back to her and find out what they did. It looks like an inexperienced groomer did the dogs...does she have an intern in training? I know how you feel as one of mine had a groomer injury a few months ago-and she paid the vet bill with a lot of pushing-let us know what the vet thinks!


I was going to say this same thing. I'm training myself but those look like burns to me not bruises. It looks like she used the hot blade on him and didn't change it out at all. I feel so sorry for him it's so sad that this could happen to him.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I abree that thise look mlre like burns from hot clippers or a HOT dryer than bruises but it's hard to tell from the photos. Do you have any before photos of Sport? I think documentation is a very good idea, lots of photos and vet records, therefor if it turns out to be the fault of the groomer it will be easier to protect other dogs from the same fate. Poor poor Sport! I hope you find a new groomer who will take their time undoing this experience. Poor baby  I hope he is ok and that the experience wasn't as tramatic as it looks like it was. 

Are those topknots uneven or is it just my eyes?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They are uneven and awful!! And she scissors in between the eyes. YIKES!!!


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> I abree that thise look mlre like burns from hot clippers or a HOT dryer than bruises but it's hard to tell from the photos. Do you have any before photos of Sport? I think documentation is a very good idea, lots of photos and vet records, therefor if it turns out to be the fault of the groomer it will be easier to protect other dogs from the same fate. Poor poor Sport! I hope you find a new groomer who will take their time undoing this experience. Poor baby  I hope he is ok and that the experience wasn't as tramatic as it looks like it was.
> 
> Are those topknots uneven or is it just my eyes?


It's not your eyes they are totally uneven and she cut so far up their heads it looks ridiculous. I don't know why or how a groomer that has any experience at all would think that's a good groom on those dogs. It's just so sad.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

If someone hurt one of my babies like that I would be beyond mad and upset. I would also be upset about the hackjob on the topknots. Mercury's eyelashes are so long and beautiful (as stupid as it sounds) and if someone hacked them and any other part of him like your groomer did your dogs Id be quite upset (granted I just groomed the boys myself and really didn't do a great job, but that's different). 

We put so much care into our spoos coats that to have someone hack it is very upseting and beyond dissapointing. I really feel for you and your pups.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

It doesn't really look like burns to me, what it looks like to me is she used a lead to keep him standing. If he was wearing two leads and continued trying to sit down he could get those lines on his groin and legs that he has. Like this










It's not a big deal in small dogs, but if you have an overweight dog, or a large breed old dog that can't stand on it's own, you can double lead it to try and get between the legs and bum without forcing the dog to stand on it's own and cause itself pain. I don't know 100% if this is the case in your dog, but this more or less looks a bit like a medical condition to my eyes. I would get an opinion on the skin and find a new groomer. I don't know how people can't get topknots right, mine always come out amazing. (Sorry.. have to brag.. I do good topknots.)


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks like he has more than just on his tummy... is that reddish looking on his back leg as well? (pictures 3,4,5)


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Bruising is the first sign of auto-immune blood clotting disorders like Thrombocytopenia.

See the vet.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree with others about getting a vets opinion and ask him what he thinks the cause is. Also, if he believes it has anything to do with that groomer you should take that vet bill with a letter from your vet stating the cause of the burns/bruises on the dog. It's really hard to tell, but im sure an experienced vet can definitely help you out.

As for a groomer I would personally look elsewhere if you have asked on several occasions for what you want and it never done right. A lot of times you can find reviews online, or even post an ad on craigslist, sometimes you get some decent replies from people who frequent the groomers and will have a good suggestion for you. You could even ask your Vet if they can suggest a groomer for you, some vet offices have a groomer on staff and you could always ask to speak to her as well.

Poor sport... he does look awful though and should be looked at!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> It doesn't really look like burns to me, what it looks like to me is she used a lead to keep him standing. If he was wearing two leads and continued trying to sit down he could get those lines on his groin and legs that he has. Like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This makes perfect sense!!! Thanks. BUT I too feel that the vet should rule out any clotting issues because unless Sport was really wrenching around, this shouldn't have caused this much bruising and there is certainly way too much burning, even for a light skinned apricot.

I do good top knots too and would be happy to groom Trilliums dogs for her (especially since we co-own the girls together) but distance is an issue. I think though that the bullet will need to be bitten and have them come here. I just cannot believe what a mess she made of their heads, BUT hair will grow back and is not near the problem that Sport has.

There is a serious lack of decent groomers in this part of the world. My male Flynn has been to three different groomers in my sisters neck of the woods and OMG....every time, he is a complete disaster. So twice now he has been driven three hours each way to come here and get his haircut repaired. Seems anyoine can call themself a groomer here.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow - boy, groomer problems are going around! Wrigley is at the new groomer right now as I type this - I'm nervous!
I agree with everyone about the vet - just so you can rule it out, and I'd also be curious if the vet would agree it was the groomer. If so,I'd be calling the groomer with the vet findings. Maybe you could at least get a refund.
Good luck finding a good groomer. It is so hard, isn't it?


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree some people just can't do certain things as far as grooming. i actually hate doing topknots, i dont do them well, i dont like to do them but im up front with people. if i think someone else can do it better i let them do it. I like how i do it on my dogs but many people wouldn't.

I agree though about sport it looks like a 3 year old with safety scissors did the topknot.


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

I know what you mean about how hard it is to find a decent groomer. I tried I don't know how many places before I finally gave up and bought my own clippers. I never wanted Schop to have a run of the mill cut and no one around here can seem to do anything but a utility cut. I woukd talk to the groomer about what I would want, such as a town and country, New Yorker, or dutch, yet he would always come back uneven or simply looking like he got a bad lamb cut. I would even take photos but always got the same result. I FINALLY found a great groomer (she showed and groomed her own spoo so was fantastic) and then she moved to Denver. I finally went out and got myself a great book, shears and clippers. That way if Schop looked bad after being groomed it was my own fault and I hadn't paid $150 to have someone else do it. It was also a great (but time consuming) bonding experience. 

Not to be rude to the groomers who work at petco and petsmart but I always tell people to avoid them. They don't seem to have decent training and have heard of injuries frequently at those places. Schop went to petsmart as a put and the lady sliced his ear pretty badly and all she was supposed to be doing was FFT. 

Oh and one last thing, why is it SO hard for a groomer to leave a topknoy alone when instructed to do so? If I tell them that I don't want it touched because Im growing it out that means Don't touch it, including what they think is helpful by cleaning it up. Anyway, there are fantastic groomers out there so maybe Ive just had bad luck.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Any update on how Sports doing? I completely agree that he should be taken to a vet to rule out any medical issues with the grooming. He not only has bruising on his groin, but it looks like on his legs too. Unless the groomer almost beat him with a brush, i dont see how he could get bad bruises there. Was he very matted when he went in? 
He has a Horrible groom anyways, and i would NEVER bring my dogs back to that groomer (she didnt even shave his face completely). Im so sorry you had to go through this!!


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I would say get him to your vet as soon as you can. Bloodwork should be done to make sure he doesn't have a bleeding/clotting disorder. This does not even look like something a groomer could/would do.


I agree, I know what a shave rash looks like, and those seriouly look like blood blisters! Poor little guy!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Mercury's Mom said:


> Oh and one last thing, why is it SO hard for a groomer to leave a topknoy alone when instructed to do so? If I tell them that I don't want it touched because Im growing it out that means Don't touch it, including what they think is helpful by cleaning it up. Anyway, there are fantastic groomers out there so maybe Ive just had bad luck.


Ugh I know what you mean! My district manager brought his spoo puppy in for a FFT trim, she was only about 12 weeks old and he was going to show her. The groomer that did her did a great job on the face, feet, and tail.. but trimmed her topknot! My manager didn't say anything, but after he left I asked her, "You know you're not suppose to cut that if he's going to show her, right?"

And she responded with, "Oh I know.. but I thought she might need to see." :doh:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Just so you know Sport seems his normal self but I think the bruising is worse today. I'm going to book an appointment with the vet as soon as I get these posted. Thanks everyone for all the info and the concern I really appreciate it.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Some of that spotting on the inside of the legs does look like clipper burn but the rest has really turned out to look like bruising. Poor guy I wonder if he had the bruises and you didn't know because his hair was covering them?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

How old is Sport? They almost look like liver spots.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Trillium said:


> I just took my 3 spoos to the groomer Betty and Jenny for face,feet and tail and Sport for a full groom. I cannot tell you how upset I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Betty and Jenny's top knots are a mess and my poor Sport!!!!!! I cannot believe what she did to him. He is a mess I can't believe I paid money for someone to hurt my dog. I feel sick!! Any suggestions on what now I'm sure I need to go groomer shopping!
> 
> The weird thing is I've been going to her for a while and at first I was really happy with the trims. The topknots were lovely the dogs liked going and I don't understand what is happening. Not to mention no on came back hurt. Its the same groomer what gives!!


OMG did you call the groomer and ask what happened? That really looks bad What did the vet say ?


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Holy crap that is some nasty bruising.
I'd be angry!

Check his gums, see if they look really pale.

I agree with the vet decision.
Poor baby.


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

What I don't understand is, why didn't the groomer mention this. I mean whether it was her fault or not... I would want my groomer to call me when they notice something out of the ordinary... like severe brusing... or is that just me? 
I mean if I was a groomer I would have called and say:" Mrs. we have noticed some severe bruising on Sport after we've shaved him and this might be something you'd want to look into." Not only will this spare her the chance of someone suspecting her of being a horrible groomer, but you'd actually know that it was not the groomer's fault and that there might be underlying issues.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

That's so true, very odd that they didn't even mention it. I remember taking Harry to get groomed and when we picked him up the groomer mentioned him having a scar on his back right paw. I said yes he had broken that toe and the hair won't grow back there. She wanted us to make sure that she had seen it and know that she didn't do it.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

PonkiPoodles said:


> What I don't understand is, why didn't the groomer mention this. I mean whether it was her fault or not... I would want my groomer to call me when they notice something out of the ordinary... like severe brusing... or is that just me?
> I mean if I was a groomer I would have called and say:" Mrs. we have noticed some severe bruising on Sport after we've shaved him and this might be something you'd want to look into." Not only will this spare her the chance of someone suspecting her of being a horrible groomer, but you'd actually know that it was not the groomer's fault and that there might be underlying issues.


You're totally right Ponki, I thought the same thing. Unless somehow it took a bit of time for the bruises or whatever they are to come up? I mean they're so visible now I don't know how the groomer could miss them, but maybe at the time they were less visible.

Trillium, I have my fingers crossed for your cute boy that this is something that is easily solved.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks folks, The groomer left as I came in and didn't mention anything other then they had been behind and it was a crazy day then she left before I saw the dogs. She was going to show someone a puppy.

I'm going to the vets Tues. which was the first day they could get me in. 
Sport is 8 and didn't have spots like that before. Not to mention the spots on his legs, back, neck...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

OMG! Those are horrible!! Tuesday was the best they could do?! Call them back and demand to get in sooner! Are they open on a Saturday? At least have them draw labwork to send out to make sure he doesnt have a clotting issue!! I dont want to scare you more, but he could be Really bad by Tuesday if this is a serious problem! Even if we are booked (i work at a clinic) we WILL fit in sick pets! They CAN make time, just push them. 

I would be SICK if my dog came back looking like that! Have you called your groomer to ask her side of the story? I would Almost file legal abuse if there is nothing medically wrong with him! Poor baby!!

Check his gums and inside his ear flaps too. Does he have little pinpoint (or bigger) bruises on them? If yes, then get him to a vet ASAP!!!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

that does look unpleasent, poor sport. I'd agree that they aren't burns though, that looks like Bruising to me. Can't wait to hear what the vet says. You do need to call the groomer BEFORE you go to the vet and let them know the problem exists. She may have an explination for you or may have noticed something abnormal that could be important for you to know. 
Careful about placing blame on a groomer for things like this though you know your baby waaay better than one else obviously. There could be a medical reason, on the one had I hope there is and on the other hand I hope there is not - does that make sense? I hate to think the groomer did that but at the same time I wouldn't want there to be a medical issue causing it either. Anyway I'm not defending groomer really but as somebody who has had to deal with an angry client over a similar issue that was NOT my fault but his I can understand how upsetting it can be from the other side. Though I make a point to take notes on every groom and tell the owner about anything unusual I see plus I give it to them in writing and keep a copy for myself. She should have mentioned it to you either way. 

Oh and TAKE YOUR PICTURES TO YOUR VET!! Just in case it starts to improve before you get him in. That way they can see what it looked like when it happened. 

How often do you get your babies groomed by her ? Maybe it's just the pictures but sport looks sooo much shorter than the other two.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I did try for a quicker appointment with the vet and explained the situation but Tues was the best they could do.

On the upside I don't think Sport looks worse today. Some of the redness is a bit better. I've been taking pics everyday since it happened and plan to take them with me. I've checked his gums and they don't seem pale. I think his ears are ok. 

I should tell mention that all my dogs are pets and Sport sleeps in our room every night often on the bed. Betty Jo and Jenny both sleep with my son but Sport gets to stay up "late" with me and cuddle on the couch and watch tv or lays on my feet and keeps them warm while I'm on the computer. There is no way that I'd have missed marks like that on any of their tummies. I can believe that sometimes they get furry enough that you might miss seeing them on the rest of their bodies but there is no chance that I'd miss it on their tummies. 

On the upside Sport is acting his normal self even playing with Betty Jo and Jenny. Though I'm discouraging them from being rough at all.

As far as talking to the groomer right now I'm way too upset!! I or my husband will later on but right now I'd be way too harsh and maybe its not her fault. 

I'm going to add today's shots.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I have no clue what those are and I'm glad you're taking him to the vet. *If they were present when he left the groomer, she should've taken the time to talk to you, period.* Running out the door kind of makes her seem guilty, JMO and I know how busy groomers are this time of year. I definately wouldn't go back to her either.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Oh, geeeeez... Poor Sport! I didn't realize these bruises were all over his body (I knew there were the ones on his "undercarriage", but he's got them ALL OVER!!) Unless there is something medically wrong with him, these could only have been caused by blunt force trauma or pinching or something... Makes me soooo sad for him! :Cry:


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I think because they are all over is another part of the reason I am still incredibly upset about the while thing! 

When I was talking to the vets office about him to book the appointment they asked where the bruising was and I replied where isn't it. I'll be glad to hear their verdict on it however. I'm so praying that there is nothing medically wrong with Sport.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Was he matted at all? I've heard that mats can cause bruising like that. They pull on the skin and then when they are clipped off, the skin snaps back, which causes broken vessels. I seriously doubt he was matted though and even if he were, the groomer should've talked to you about it.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Was he matted at all? I've heard that mats can cause bruising like that. They pull on the skin and then when they are clipped off, the skin snaps back, which causes broken vessels. I seriously doubt he was matted though and even if he were, the groomer should've talked to you about it.


I would contact the groomer either way at least to discuss it. Had she noticed it before? Because there is no way in hell she didn't notice afterwards. Have you inspected the other 2 to see if they might have some bruising or burns? I am concerned that he bruised so easily because I am sure she was not rough because you have used her before. Has sport been acting out of the ordinary?


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

Poor Sport's situation really upsets me. Either something is really medially wrong with him or he was severly abused. Neither is a good answer. Didn't you recently post photis of him in front of the tree? He certainly looked healthy and well taken care of so something has changed. Poor poor Sport ( I do wish someone would cancel at the vet office so you can get him in sooner, before the marks fade or things get worse. 

ps. If it was in any way the falt of the groomer I hope she gets charged with abuse, another reason to get him in quickly so the evidence is documented by the vet.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_That is very disturbing!! I am so sorry that Sport is in such awful shape. I am anxiously waiting to hear how you make out at the vet. I am surprised that they are making you wait so long. It seems that whatever is wrong, it isn't affecting him physically but it sure does look like something terrible happened to him. My thoughts and prayers are with you both._


----------



## Mj's Legacy (Dec 19, 2009)

Sport - hang in there. Mom - get Sport to the vet. I work for a vet and blood work can rule out any issue that is medical and possible danger to him. Although it does look like bad clipper burn, although not being able to see them for my self it may be hard to tell. I it is clipper burn the doc can give you something for the pain. I have groomed for many years and when I burned a dog I let the owner know right away and offered to pay any vet bill due to the clipper burn.

Its the only way to care for my clients. As far as the top knot - Im sorry - in a few weeks it will be long enough for someone to trim the right way.

I show my Standard and no one - I mean no one- touches my dog. I dont trust any one with her coat.

Good Luck - and Merry Christmas


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Im sorry but i must say that i am very upset with your vet (let alone the groomer). It sounds like the receptionist didnt even check with a doctor about weather or get you in earlier or not. She/he just decided on their own that they couldnt fit you in sooner. Im sorry, but that is just plain laziness. They should of checked with a doctor because i would bet my bottom dollar that any good vet would want to see a severely bruised dog right away (or at least teh Next day). 

Im assuming that he has never had problems at a groomers before? How good and still is he for groomings? I know being an apricot he has more sensitive skin. How sensitive is he (i thought i saw clipper burns/scabs around his eyes too)? 

Give the poor boy a kiss from us!! I feel SO sorry and sick for what he must of went through to get those marks!


----------



## Katzka (Nov 26, 2009)

*Marks*

I must admit to my pup getting clipper burn on her face, but that was me clipping a struggling pup and the marks had gone by the next day.

Those marks look much more serious than just surface clipper burns, they look like deep bruising. I have to say I am suprised that your vet cannot get you in right away, I know that with my vet they encourage you to take your dogs even just for a pop in and the vet makes a point of saying hello to my two between patients, when I have a problem the vets and receptionists response is how soon can you get here. Do you have an emergency number, my vet pays for an on call vet who you can talk to 24/7 for advice.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo and Jenny are fine no marks. Sport doesn't like being groomed. I got him when he was 4 and he had been a kennel dog (I should mention that there is not a mean bone in his body and he is most certainly not aggressive. He is way to laid back for that, he's my couch potato). He shakes when I leave him at a groomers and he hates having his feet done. However he was getting better about it and had stopped shaking for this groomer but this time when I left him he locked all four paws and started shaking again. I just thought he was back to his old habits again. Since this was not the first time she has groomed them and since she has always seemed so happy to see all three of my dogs claiming that poodles are one of her favorite breeds I never thought of there being something wrong.

However that doesn't make me feel less guilty. I should have paid more attention to him being upset and not left him.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

The other thing that I have always found odd about Sport is that while he has a thing about groomers he likes the vet. He'll let them take blood with out even hardly a glance and stands like an absolute doll for them. 

Sport is such a sweet soul and lets the kids do whatever they want to him and loves visiting the school to pick up the kids. All the kids there love and mug all my dogs. He just wants to be with humans and loved. His theme is rub me, hey you're not doing anything rub me. This shouldn't happen to him.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Just to update you here are today's pics. Sport has been playing with Betty Jo and Jenny off and on all day so he is obviously feeling pretty good. But I'm still very happy to have him going to the vet tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow he's cleared up a lot. Let us know what they say.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

He does look much better, maybe it was some sort of allergic reaction?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> He does look much better, maybe it was some sort of allergic reaction?


I thought of that and tried looking up chemical burn but didn't find much. Did he have fleas and maybe she used a flea shampoo or a dip on him?


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

There are supposedly some dogs out there that have reactions to the actual metal in the blades. (I don't know if that's a possibility here or not.) It's freaky when you really look into all the allergies there are and the fact that they can just pop up or go away w/o warning. I used to be very allegic to cats, but out grew it and have four of them now. I'm also sensitive to jewlery unless it's sterling silver. It could've been a reaction to the blade, the coolant or blade wash, the shampoo, cologne, who knows! I'm very interested to see what the vet says. (And I still think the groomer should've made time to talk to Trillium, whether it was her fault or not.)


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

flea shampoos can be very harsh to a dogs skin, if he did have fleas most salons will either use capstar, or deflea them, not many places will let a dog stay with fleas or leave with them either. At least I know I never would.
Your dog could have had a reaction to the shampoo... the flea shampoo at the old salon I worked at tore up my hands (90% of clients seemed to have flea infested dogs) and I had to end up using gloves just to protect my skin it started to hurt so bad.

I'm kind of annoyed your vet took so long to get you in.. you may consider checking around for another good vet... that's just unacceptable in my opinion! When I called the vet concerned my dog had kennel cough he asked how soon I could come in and saw me within an hour and gave me enough antibiotics for everyone. A dog next door had kennel cough and the owner was nice enough to come let me know considering my dogs play with hers through the fence.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Sport is 8 years old and has been groomed many times and this is a first for him. He's had razer burn before but never anything like this. He didn't have a flea on him. We check all our dogs regularly. Not to mention I have a hard time believing that an allergic reaction could cause the bruising around his neck that looked like a collar and I don't think that an allergy could account for the types of bruises on the rest of his body.


----------



## Aidan (Mar 4, 2009)

Hopefully the vet will be able to tell if it's the fault of the groomer or not, if so you should definitely have your vet bill refunded as well as the groom. You also have before pictures showing the damage so it shouldn't be a problem to get the money back.

Most grooming shops are insured to cover such things, just don't let them hassle you about it.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Aidan said:


> Hopefully the vet will be able to tell if it's the fault of the groomer or not, if so you should definitely have your vet bill refunded as well as the groom. You also have before pictures showing the damage so it shouldn't be a problem to get the money back.
> 
> Most grooming shops are insured to cover such things, just don't let them hassle you about it.


Thanks for the information. Its good to know. I wasn't aware that they carried insurance for such things


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Trillium said:


> Thanks for the information. Its good to know. I wasn't aware that they carried insurance for such things


Yeah if we cut a dog at our work and it has to go to the vet then the store covers it.. though we get written up and a lecture on safe grooming. I've cut a dog once, and I realized later it was because my blade was royally screwed up (the cutting part was positioned at an angle instead of straight across the teeth) haven't used the blade since, and I haven't cut a dog since.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Any news from the vet today, Trillium? I've been thinking of you guys today!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW, don't know how I missed this thread. Just finished reading it all! That is some serious bruising, hope to hear good news about today's vet visit! I do hope it is not a sign of something serious with him.

If the groomer had any responsibility with that, I'd be more than livid!!!

AND, those top knot cuts on the two girls. :scared: What the heck was she THINKING!!!! That is horrible! Makes me wonder if she had someone there helping her out that is just learning and didn't tell you! I had that happen once when I had a litter of Dobie pups ears cropped. The ears were done really bad, and I heard through another person that she had a friend there that did ear cropping on her own (not a vet) and the vet let her do the ears!!!!! To say the least, I sued!! People do strange things at times. 

Hoping to hear some really good news about the vet visit. ray2:


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Please let us know ! I too have thought about you several times today ...


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Just to let you all know and sorry Trillium if I am over stepping my bounds, but the vet did blood work and the results will be in tomorrow. So, as soon as she knows osmething for sure, she will get on here and let you all know. Thank you everyone for caring.


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Just to let you all know and sorry Trillium if I am over stepping my bounds, but the vet did blood work and the results will be in tomorrow. So, as soon as she knows osmething for sure, she will get on here and let you all know. Thank you everyone for caring.


Thanks for the update Arreau. I, like many others I'm sure, have been checking this thread all day. I will keep hoping things are ok with Sport.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Thank you for the update, Arreau. Praying for a good outcome._


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry for not telling you all what was going on earlier but its been a hideous and crazy day. We went to the vet at 11:00 this am and the blood work should have been back tomorrow however the lab screwed up and I had to go back this evening to let them take more blood to replace the vial the lab wrecked. Half way to the vet's office I got a phone call to say that part of the blood work was back and Sport's platelet count was bad. They are calling it Immune-Mediated Thrombocytopenia. He is not on Prednisone and Famotidine. They will usually know if he is responding to in 2-3 weeks. All this means he may or may not make it. We are hoping and praying for the best.

It wasn't the groomers fault. Thank you all for pushing me to go to the vet!! He wouldn't have lasted long if I hadn't.

The thing you all should be aware of is "the usual patient is a middle-aged dog. Poodles appear to be predisposed although Cocker Spaniels and Old English Sheepdogs also seem to have a higher then average incidence of this condition." Apparently around 5% of dogs have this.

Any information that you guys have on it would be appreciated. Thanks for all the kind thoughts.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

WOW - so sorry for this kind of news. But very glad you are able to get him on meds and definitely hoping and praying they work for him. I've never heard of this before, so I will really be interested in reading whatever anyone else contributes.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Keeping you guys in my prayers!! My Meika was diagnosed with Systemic Lupus Erythmatosus (also known as canine lupus) in 2005 and had to be on prednisone for the rest of her life. Lupus is also an autoimmune disorder and when Meika was diagnosed, I thought I was going to lose her within a very short period of time... However, with the proper medication and stabilization of her disease, she led a happy, fairly healthy life until she was diagnosed with bladder cancer three years later. I'm going to pray that Sport responds well to the medications and you have many more happy years with him!! Please let me know if there's anything else I can do besides the praying!! Hugs!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

So sorry Trillium for you and Sport. Let's hope the medication does the trick!

Perhaps Cbrand has some info on Thrombocytopenia, I believe she mentioned it earlier in this thread.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

OK. The good news here is that you caught it early. With Thrombocytopenia, the body turns on itself and destroys its own platelets. Many dog owners don't know their dog has Thrombocytopenia until it is literally bleeding out (vomiting blood, blood coming from eyes/mouth/nose). 

What is his count? Also, I'm confused. They did NOT put him on Prednisone? The typical course of action is to take Predisone to shut down the immune system so that the body has time to rebuild platelets. Then they will pull blood samples every day to see if he is getting back on track. The vet can also give a one time chemo drug that will pull platelets out of the bone marrow. Finally, a blood transfusion is also an option.

If you can get his count up and eventually weaned off of Pred, his prognosis is good.

Edited to add.... You need to tell his breeder because this should be considered a genetic issue worth tracking. If this dog is a breeding dog himself, most vets would recommend removing him from a breeding program. Finally, I hope that you will list him on Poodle Health Registry. Thromocytopenia is a more common Poodle health issue than people realize and anecdotally it seems to on the rise.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I had a very strong feeling this was going to be the problem. I am so sorry to hear that news (and still very upset with your vet for making you wait over the weekend!!!)! Im glad he got a diagnosis though. 
Unfortunatly, poodles do tend to have immune mediated problems. Please keep us updated on how Sport is doing! I will be hoping and praying for the best!

Because he is feeling ok and they started him on meds he has a better outlook i think. In general, they say that the outcome is good, but the dog can have relapses. Give the poor boy a hug from us!!! 

Immune diseases are one of my biggest fears for Riley as he cant handle the steroids needed to fight the disease. Keep us updated!!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> Also, I'm confused. They did NOT put him on Prednisone?


I think she meant NOW instead of NOT... at least that's how I understood it... I think it was a typo...


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I should add that if he makes it or not is depends upon what caused it in the first place. 

Spontaneous bruising is the major clinical sign. The gums and oral surfaces as welll as the whites of the eyes are obvious areas to check as is the hairless area of the belly. Small spots of bruising in large conglomerations called petechiae are the hallmark sign. A large, purple expansive bruise might also be seen, which is called ecchymosis. Larg internal bleeds are not typical of platelet dysfunction, though bleeding small amounts in urine, from the nose, or rectally may also be indicate a platelet problem. 

It can be caused by a number of things though often the cause in unknown. the causes range from drug related problems to some ticks etc. 

For reasons unknown, platelets can be mistaken by the immune system as invaders and antibodies remove them. 

Thus one of the medications Sport is on is to suppress his immune system


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> I think she meant NOW instead of NOT... at least that's how I understood it... I think it was a typo...


Sorry my typing and my sanity isn't the greatest tonight. Yes he IS on them

I got Sport at 4 years old. I'd love to be able to tell his breeder but unfortunately I have no idea who she is. Nor do I know his registered name. He was a kennel dog that had a problem with his eyelashes growing the wrong way so he was neutered and came to live with us. I know very little about his past beyond that. 

He is a wonderful boy and we love him very much I've tried to find out more about him without success.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I'm so sorry to hear that Sport is ill. But I am glad that they seem to have found it early enough to help him with medication. I am praying that he responds and that you have many more happy years together._


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know what any of the counts were. I was to shell shocked and upset to think of asking but I'll ask the vet tomorrow when I'm talking to them. I'll let you know when I find out and what the results or the rest of the blood work were


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Trillium, I am SO sorry to hear this news. I was worried it would be something like this. I pray that Sport responds well to the meds and all works out well for both of you! *hugs* sent your way! We will all be praying and pulling for you both. Hang in there.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Meika was on high doses of prednisone and azathioprine to start with, but the vet slowly decreased the dosages until she was on 1/4 of a 5mg tablet of prednisone and 1 azathioprine capsule every 3rd day. She did AWESOME on the meds for years - no one could even tell she had lupus and it was a small price to pay to keep her healthy and happy! I'm praying for positive results for your boy!! Big hugs to you and your family (including the pets!!) and sending healing thoughts your way!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. I suppose the grooming was a blessing because it seems it was caught early enough that there is hope


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

plumcrazy said:


> Meika was on high doses of prednisone and azathioprine to start with, but the vet slowly decreased the dosages until she was on 1/4 of a 5mg tablet of prednisone and 1 azathioprine capsule every 3rd day. She did AWESOME on the meds for years - no one could even tell she had lupus and it was a small price to pay to keep her healthy and happy! I'm praying for positive results for your boy!! Big hugs to you and your family (including the pets!!) and sending healing thoughts your way!


Good to know Sport is currently on 50 mg of prednisone twice a day so that is quite a difference. 

Olie I agree the grooming was probably a blessing in disguise. 

Cbrand thanks for all the info and for telling me we caught it early. I was worried that maybe we caught it way to late. 

Thanks everyone for all the concern I appreciate it.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Trillium...I am sure you know how I feel about you, your family and all three of your dogs. I think Sport is one of the sweetest gentlemen I have met, and he has been such a positive influence to our ladies. I will, along with everyone here, be praying for strength for you, to get through this awful time, and for Sport to heal from the top of his handsome head to the bottoms of his cute apricot feet. Thinking of you....


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

I'm so glad you caught it early and I'm wishing you and Sport the best!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Something I just thought I'd tell you it looks encouraging but I could be wrong. They took blood from both of his front legs and put pressure bandages on them which they told me to leave on for at least 4 hours. They put the bandages on to help reduce further bruising but warned me that there would be bruises under both bandages (probably fairly large ones). 

Well I just took the bandages off and there is only one small bruise on one leg. I can't even see a needle mark on the other. I hope that is a good sign.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

I hope you get more answers today and he continues to stay happy and healthy as can be.
Merry Christmas to you and yours and especially sport.


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Will be praying for a great response to the meds and Sport living many more wonderful years. As many times, the news is so devastating when first received, but then when you get more information and have time to digest it, you do adjust and then can spend the time, whatever it is, enjoying him. This from personal experience.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Ttrilium,

I am so sorry about Sport's condition, but glad it was caught early on. Give that boy some extra belly rubs.


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

Poodle Lover said:


> Ttrilium,
> 
> I am so sorry about Sport's condition, but glad it was caught early on. Give that boy some extra belly rubs.


Thanks so much for the update !!!
I agree with poodle lover give sport extra rubs and kisses.....
Our prayers are with you and Sport for a FULL recovery....
Thank god you caught this early and what a blessing that you got the grooming done . Why is it that dogs always get sick on the weekend or the holiday. There was an angel on your shoulder that this happened before the holidays.....
Kisses for Sport !


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Well I was just talking to the vet and Sport's platelet count was 12 which is very low. Apparently the rest of his blood work is ok and his secondary clotting stuff is fine. So Sport has to basically be kept in a glass bubble for the next while and avoid all cuts and bumps or bruises. 

FYI the vet said that Famotidine is basically Pepcid and you can give Pepcid to dogs, as long as the mg are the same, its the same difference and much cheaper. The Famotidine would have been over $100.00 for 25 pills so I'm glad I inquired.


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

Trillium,
When was the last time he was vaccinated?


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

That is so sad, Trillium...what an upset especially at this time of year. Is this something coming into all size poodles or just Standards? Just a general question as I have never heard of it and it is not anything normally tested for. I guess as more of these cases are reported, the testing will be updated to include this. (Still is odd the groomer did not call you about what she saw) Give poor Sport hugs and kisses for us!


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

I want you to know that we are here for you. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and Sport. He is very lucky to have found a home that truly cares and you are a very special mommy.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks again for all the support. 

Sport was just due for his next set of vaccines. They won't vaccinate him now because of this, too dangerous. As for testing from what the vet said its something that just because the dog didn't have it earlier doesn't mean they won't develop it. I don't know if there is testing available for it or even if there is if it would be any good. Particularly since a number of different factors can trigger it and the other problem is in many cases its cause is never found. Maybe someone else will know about if there is testing available for it and its usefulness. 

The information that I have read about it simply said poodles and did not specify a size so I would gather it would be a problem in toys and minis too. However that is just my opinion. 

My vet did recommend checking this site VeterinaryPartner.com for a lot of dog health related stuff and information on this as well. She said it was a lot more reliable then other sites and is vet monitored and therefore tends to be more current.


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh my, just found this thread : (((. 

I am so sorry to hear that poor Sporty is so sick and with incurable condition : (((. I really hope that Prednisone will kick in soon :rainbow:

It is just unbelievable to how many diseases those beautiful dogs can succumb- just not fair : (((

Since it is auto-immune disease, there is no testing for it. One can find positive results only when disease develops and, as with humans, one can have predisposition and never develop it. 

There is big increase in auto-immune disorders in human population too in the past 2 decades and many researchers think that it is actually a result of environmental pollution, high stress and bad nutritional choices : ((.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Best wishes to Sport for a speedy recovery!


----------

